# Genki desu! Anata no Nihongo wa ii desu



## Guilanellidin

May Someone Help Me With This Phrase

What does this phrase mean in English

"Genki desu! Anata no Nihongo wa ii desu"


----------



## RobertoDole

It means "I am good.  Your Japanese is good."  I'm guessing it's not true since you had to ask what it means?


----------



## Guilanellidin

haha very true


----------



## Flaminius

"Anata no Nihongo wa ii desu" sounds coming from a non-native.  We'd say "anata-wa Nihongo-ga umai desu ne."


----------



## mitsuki

Flaminius said:


> "Anata no Nihongo wa ii desu" sounds coming from a non-native.  We'd say "anata-wa Nihongo-ga umai desu ne."


*S*o how can *you* reply to this?
*I*s it: iie mada mada desu. *W*ould that be ok?


----------



## Schokolade

mitsuki said:


> Native language: english&japanese&french


??　聞かなくても分かるのでは？
てかこのスレ古っ！


----------



## mitsuki

Schokolade said:


> ??　聞かなくても分かるのでは？
> てかこのスレ古っ！


*I'*m sorry but *I* can*'*t read *J*apanese yet*. C*an you please write in romanji?? *T*hank*.*


----------



## 涼宮

Mitsuki, Schokolade asked that why you say you don't understand Japanese if you wrote in your profile that Japanese is your mother tongue, and besides, the thread is really old.

About your question, you can say: iie, mada mada desu　いいえ、まだまだです. Motto bekyou shinai to ikemasenもっとべんきょうしないといけません = not yet, I have to study more. 

PS: It is roomaji not romanji


----------



## mitsuki

*O*h *I* thought they were asking for the languages *I* know or *I* am learning  oops! *A*nd also *I* was just looking for it and it came up so *I* just asked the question! *And* sorry *I* can*'*t spell!!!


----------



## nn.om

Flaminius said:


> "Anata no Nihongo wa ii desu" sounds coming from a non-native. We'd say "anata-wa Nihongo-ga umai desu ne."



旨い...　面白いですね！「上手」がしか知らなかった。(-_-) 


Please point out my grammatical errors.


----------



## mitsuki

delicious?? how?


----------



## Schokolade

nn.om said:


> うまい/上手い...　面白いですね！「上手」しか知らなかった。(-_-) Please point out my grammatical errors.


I think "Umai/うまい" as "be good at~~/be skilled at~~" is normally written as うまい or 上手い. 
(Yes of course you can also say "anata-wa Nihongo-ga jouzu(=上手/じょうず) desu ne". I think うまい sounds more casual than じょうず.)



mitsuki said:


> delicious?? how?


I think "Umai" has at least two meanings (homonyms). 
(By the way "Umai/うまい" as "delicious" is written as 美味い/旨い.)


----------



## nn.om

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## mitsuki

Schokolade said:


> I think "Umai/うまい" as "be good at~~/be skilled at~~" is normally written as うまい or 上手い.
> (Yes of course you can also say "anata-wa Nihongo-ga jouzu(=上手/じょうず) desu ne". I think うまい sounds more casual than じょうず.)
> 
> 
> I think "Umai" has at least two meanings (homonyms).
> (By the way "Umai/うまい" as "delicious" is written as 美味い/旨い.)



*T*hank*s* so much!! *T*hat*'*s a really good explanation!


----------

